# Fursuit Raffle



## Lobo Roo (May 30, 2008)

I thought that this was interesting - Fenrir Productions is doing a raffle for fursuit pieces (what the prize is depends on how many tickets are sold). The tickets are $3 bucks each, and at this point, the raffle is to the Handpaws, Feetpaws, and Tail stage, and about 20 tickets away from the Fursuit Head Stage.

http://www.furbuy.com/auctions/1004993.html

and 

http://www.furaffinity.net/user/valdyr/

If I get any spare cash sometime soon, I might consider buying a few tickets myself. Sounds fun.


----------



## Wovstah (May 30, 2008)

Seems interesting - thanks for the info on this.  I might try my hand at it.


----------



## Lobo Roo (May 31, 2008)

8 days left on the raffle, I think. It jumped (rather suddenly it seems) from *Handpaws, Feetpaws, and Tail* all the way up to *Multi-Colored Head or One or Two Colored Partial.*


----------

